# 600mg sides



## MajorGain5 (3 mo ago)

Evening all,

I've previously done a 250mg/w test cyp cycle over 12 weeks + PCT. Year or so ago. No sides. 

I started my latest cycle 400mg/w test cyp, 200mg twice a week. After week 5 no sides and all the normal benefits. 

I upped my dose to 600mg. 300mg twice/w. I noticed after my second shot that I woke up fine, great mood and energy but I felt puffy. Training hard as normal and 2hrs after my lunch I became very hot and my BP went up very fast. My meals are regular in regards to sodium and I'm drinking plenty of water. Again tho, I felt very hot / puffy and had a red face. Any ideas why I had started 2 hrs after lunch both days?

I implemented adex 0.5mg yesterday and 0.5 again today but had a similar, though less severe episode after lunch. It's my first time starting an AI. Am I right in thinking that I need to let my body adjust to the AI and adjust dose accordingly?

I'll get labs but the turn around isn't great here so hoping someone here has had a similar experience and can chime in with a short term solution.

Have adex and txfen on hand. 

Cheers 😎


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

I'd check blood pressure and drop back to 400mg personally.


----------



## MajorGain5 (3 mo ago)

Oioi said:


> I'd check blood pressure and drop back to 400mg personally.


Cheers geez. Ive got a BP machine. Last two days it's been high normal in the morning and hypertensive after lunch. Haven't given the AIs a chance yet but I'll scale back. I'm glad I didn't stack. At least I know my limits for T now. 

All the best


----------

